# Raw AND cooked?



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Does any of you feed raw, but at the same time cook some of their food?

I currently give my dogs raw chicken, beef, turkey, eggs... but I'm scared of giving them raw pork. 
Mainly cause I've already gotten food poisoning twice from pork (once at a restaurant and once at somebody else's house) and it's been years since I stopped eating it for that same reason.

I know that more likely the pork I ate those times was spoiled, not because it was undercooked or anything, but I'm still afraid to give it to my furry ones, especially raw.

I'm thinking of giving it to them cooked as a separate meal.

Any thoughts or advice? Thank you!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I feed both - partly because there are some meats that Sophy doesn't like raw, and partly because some of the raw blocks are too large to feed raw before they get stale. Mine get RMB, chunks of raw tripe and beef, and cooked mince, offal, eggs, fish, veg, etc. They seem to thrive on it.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks, fjm!

Do you feed them as a separate meal or together? Also, do you boil them, fry them...?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I usually feed them separately, simply because with tiny dogs it is easier. The mince I buy has 10% bone, so I avoid roasting or frying it - I put it into my slow cook pot overnight, frozen or defrosted, depending on how organised I have been, and that works perfectly. Chunks of liver and kidney go in as well when I have them, to make about 5 - 10% of the total diet. Then I weigh out the meat into small plastic trays, top up with veg and gravy, and freeze them - one portion is a meal for the two dogs or the two cats. Eggs I usually scramble, or make into a quickie omelette. Fish is a can or sardines, or poached white fish or salmon. RMB is half a chicken wing or a small lamb or pork rib each. 

The main danger from feeding raw pork to dogs is from Aujeszky's Disease or pseudorabies, which is still not eradicated in the US. Cooking or freezing thoroughly should be enough to make the meat safe - see the note here: Bones and Raw Food Diet


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

*Raw feeding*

I started raw feeding just over a month ago. If you are looking for info on raw feeding, there is a dog food forum that is AWESOME! Having said that, they do not advise feeding cooked at all. They claim that cooked food takes longer to digest than raw, but I've read there is NO scientific fact to this. I've scoured the net and found NOWHERE that can affirm this. So I go by the rule, 8 to 12 hours between meals if I'm going to feed cooked. I've chosen the Prey Model, and do not feed cooked to the Spoo, but I do feed the Terriorist a Raw in the AM and a cooked in the PM. This is only because he is 13 and sometimes turns his nose up at the AM meal, and as a senior, I feel he needs at least one meal a day :act-up: Good luck! And the most helpful thread I found in the forum is " Is it Normal"

This is the link to the Raw Feeding area:
Raw Feeding


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks again, fjm! That does make sense, and I don't think I can freeze any longer than 1 week cause my freezer is not too big and I can't keep in there stuff I'm not going to feed soon.
So yes, I'd pretty much rather cook pork meat than freeze it!

Thanks, Poodlepower! I've already been feeding raw for about 6 months, and I'm open to any more info on raw. Thanks for the links!
But I want to hear from more people who feed both cooked and raw meat.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I have been feeding raw pork as a staple in my poodles' diet for the past 6 months. Your digestive system is far different from your dog's and what makes you sick will not make your healthy dog sick. Raw pork in the USA or Canada from USDA approved sources is just as safe as every other raw meat you feed. If you feel safe feeding raw chicken, beef, lamb, venison or turkey you should feel just as safe feeding raw pork.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

My dogs love their raw pork:act-up: they have never gotten sick from it. We freeze all our meats before they are served with them. However I can understand the apprehension, its tough to get past the experience you had.

We sear their livers and hearts sometimes. As well as fish. When we do we give small amounts of this with their raw protein for that meal. I have never seen any digestion issues. 

Many raw feeders feed several regular proteins and add in special proteins when they are affordable. I use pork often in their diet and have been cutting a couple dogs back recently because of their weight gaining. They eat more fish these days. So my point is, you do not need to use pork as another alternative you can use another protein if its that difficult versus cooking it.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Thank you, Millie! The thing is I'm in Mexico, and while the meat is supposed to be checked and approved, it isn't as strict as in the US or Canada for example.

That's also why I don't give my dogs any other raw meat/RMBs/organs without freezing them solid for at least 5 days. Pork just feels a bit scarier, and I feel safer if I give it to them cooked instead.

Thank you too, Olie! Apparently I was still typing when you posted.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_We have been feeding raw and kibble but are transitioning to cooked and kibble. We do not feed both at the same time. 

The reason for the transition is because we are having our dogs certified for the Delta Health Pet Partner program. They do not allow raw feed dogs in the program as they do not want any possibility of them being able to pass on contaminants to the patients they visit._


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Ruth said:


> Thank you, Millie! The thing is I'm in Mexico, and while the meat is supposed to be checked and approved, it isn't as strict as in the US or Canada for example.
> 
> That's also why I don't give my dogs any other raw meat/RMBs/organs without freezing them solid for at least 5 days. Pork just feels a bit scarier, and I feel safer if I give it to them cooked instead.
> 
> Thank you too, Olie! Apparently I was still typing when you posted.


I wouldn't worry about feeding cooked with raw. Real food is real food, IMO. I feed "healthy" scraps from my own dinner plate with the poodles' raw. I think you'd be just fine.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Thank you, spoospirit and ChocolateMillie!

I'll start giving them both cooked and raw, but in separate meals too. Thanks again for the help and support!


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

lol, quick raw feeding question, cause apparently I miscalculated and the beef steaks I'm going to give my dogs for dinner hasn't been frozen for a week but for 3 days now.

Do you think it would be enough?

And I know now what happened, I thought I had more of the meat I gave them yesterday, and those were the ones that were "older".


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I feed mine cooked meat/veggies/fruit but with rare beef/buffalo (I rotate the proteins--org chicken, turkey, beef, buffalo, etc.). They also get quinoa, eggs, cottage cheese, kefir/yogurt on occasion. I also give them a probiotic/digestive enzyme supplement along with EFAs / vitamin / mineral, etc. My poods will turn 9 and 10 this Fall and they're both in fantastic health.  

Sounds like you're on the right track!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Ruth said:


> lol, quick raw feeding question, cause apparently I miscalculated and the beef steaks I'm going to give my dogs for dinner hasn't been frozen for a week but for 3 days now.
> 
> Do you think it would be enough?
> 
> And I know now what happened, I thought I had more of the meat I gave them yesterday, and those were the ones that were "older".


You would not even need to freeze the beef  you are fine with this.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Thank you again for your replies!! :love2:

Yeah, they did just fine eating those steaks and the rest of their food even if I didn't freeze them for long. 
Thank you for reassuring me it's ok though! 

One more question, when you feed them any "extras" or "scraps", what do you usually give them? I have given mine a small bit of random stuff, like yogurt, cheese, eggs, bananas, apples, pumpkin, baby food lol. Does anyone give pieces of turkey ham or hot dogs (no bread though, only the wiener).


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't feed much scraps but all you mentioned are fine. I will throw them slices of lunch meat from time to time if its getting close to date and nobody is eating it - ham and turkey. Also hot dogs, they are a good back up for my one picky pom. They love hot dogs. I use hot dogs for training treats sometimes too. 
Mine will not eat fruit and most veggies.....I wish they would because Suri is still a bit heavier than I like and these would be a great low cal alternative.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Thank you again, Olie! :love2:

I don't give them a lot of extras either, only small pieces and randomly. I also use them as treats sometimes.

Have you tried canned pumpkin with Suri? It helped me with my overweight GSD, but then again all my dogs would eat anything I hand to them. And I mean ANYTHING.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Ruth said:


> Thank you again for your replies!! :love2:
> 
> Yeah, they did just fine eating those steaks and the rest of their food even if I didn't freeze them for long.
> Thank you for reassuring me it's ok though!
> ...


Extras I feed are also part of their 'diet' and include: yogurt, cottage cheese, eggs, salmon, some cheeses, etc. My dogs love broccoli (and green beans) which are both part of their veggie loaf. I don't eat hot dogs (processed) and have Celiac's so my pups are also gluten free. In short, I don't feed them anything I wouldn't eat myself (anything processed or void of nutritional value). I hope that helps! 

ETA: Pumpkin is my go-to for both diarrhea and constipation (rare, but it happens on occasion). It works like magic!


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Thank you, Rowan!

Oh yes, I love canned pumpkin and I always have lots of cans just in case! They love it and as you said it's excellent for either diarrhea or constipation. 

I love that rule, don't feed them anything you wouldn't eat yourself! I just have to ask sometimes because somethings don't go well with our beloved dogs, even if they're more than fine for us.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The big no-nos are grapes/raisins, macadamia nuts, chocolate/cocoa, onion (small quantities of garlic seem to be OK), and anything sweetened with Xylitol - but I am sure you knew all those already! More here: Poisonous Food List for Cats and Dogs

I also avoid too much salt and fat (better for me, too!), and sweet stuff us a very occasional treat (ditto!).


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Thank you, fjm! Yes, I already knew them, but it's always great to have a reminder where more people can see it, thanks! :love2:


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Ruth said:


> Thank you, Rowan!
> 
> Oh yes, I love canned pumpkin and I always have lots of cans just in case! They love it and as you said it's excellent for either diarrhea or constipation.
> 
> I love that rule, don't feed them anything you wouldn't eat yourself! *I just have to ask sometimes because somethings don't go well with our beloved dogs, even if they're more than fine for us.*


(*Bolding is mine.*)

Exactly! (And I should have mentioned that as well--or clarified my statement at the very least. ) I think someone posted a list/link, but there are a number of human foods which are toxic to pups, including: onions and garlic (thiosulphate), macadamia nuts, raisins/grapes, chocolate (theobromine), yeast dough, nutmeg, etc. etc. etc. 

I'm more referring to _quality _of food--ie., I wouldn't feed my dog Chicken McNuggets or french fries, but they do get roasted chicken and baked sweet potatoes.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Rowan said:


> Extras I feed are also part of their 'diet' and include: yogurt, cottage cheese, eggs, salmon, some cheeses, etc. My dogs love broccoli (and green beans) which are both part of their veggie loaf. I don't eat hot dogs (processed) and have Celiac's so my pups are also gluten free. In short, I don't feed them anything I wouldn't eat myself (anything processed or void of nutritional value). I hope that helps!
> 
> ETA: Pumpkin is my go-to for both diarrhea and constipation (rare, but it happens on occasion). It works like magic!


I'm weird in that I don't like to add pumpkin as I don't see it as being something I want to add to their diet, but I DO give Slippery Elm Bark - a natural supplement that soothes the digestive track, if I see it fitting. I also give Proviable DC probiotic (it is a very strong probiotic used by vets in dogs with diarrhea, colitis or other types of severe digestive issues. It is typically only available by prescription from a vet, but you can get it from KV Vet Supply online. It can be given long term to maintain a health digestive track.)

I have given pumpkin in the past and it seemed to help, I guess, and it surely won't harm your dog, but IMO it's nothing like a really great probiotic. Also, now that I feed raw, I can typically eliminate loose stool by adding more bone to the diet, adding the probiotic and giving some SEB (slipper elm bark) if necessary.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

ChocolateMillie said:


> I'm weird in that I don't like to add pumpkin as I don't see it as being something I want to add to their diet, but I DO give Slippery Elm Bark - a natural supplement that soothes the digestive track, if I see it fitting. I also give Proviable DC probiotic (it is a very strong probiotic used by vets in dogs with diarrhea, colitis or other types of severe digestive issues. It is typically only available by prescription from a vet, but you can get it from KV Vet Supply online. It can be given long term to maintain a health digestive track.)
> 
> I have given pumpkin in the past and it seemed to help, I guess, and it surely won't harm your dog, but IMO it's nothing like a really great probiotic. Also, now that I feed raw, I can typically eliminate loose stool by adding more bone to the diet, adding the probiotic and giving some SEB (slipper elm bark) if necessary.


I only use pumpkin 'as needed' (ie., it's not part of their daily diet).  I also add supplements (EFAs, multi vitamin/mineral, and probiotic/prebiotics) to their meals and haven't had any issues. I think I've had to use pumpkin _maybe _three times for diarrhea (four dogs over ten year time span).


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Rowan said:


> I only use pumpkin 'as needed' (ie., it's not part of their daily diet).  I also add supplements (EFAs, multi vitamin/mineral, and probiotic/prebiotics) to their meals and haven't had any issues. I think I've had to use pumpkin _maybe _three times for diarrhea (four dogs over ten year time span).


I know what you're saying.  I just don't use pumpkin at all anymore for diarrhea or loose stool - I did use pumpkin for loose stool in the past, but I decided I didn't want to use it because I believe it covers up the issue. I believe that pumpkin firms the stool by adding fiber, but does not treat the issue. Now, this is largely because of the diet that I feed. With kibble, there is no easy solution. But with raw, you *only* have loose stool if you are doing something wrong. So, rather than putting a filler in their diet (even temporarily), I usually attempt to alter their diet to work better for them. Often, this means I am feeding too much organ or too little bone. By tweaking the diet they are already eating without adding in an unnecessary filler, I believe this is a superior method. Again, just my opinion and I know that others have different opinions and methods.

I do use SEB (only 1 dose when needed - it is safe and natural but cannot be used continuously because it prevents the absorption of certain nutrients in the diet). This is not a filler that bulks up the stool, but does provide a smooth lining along the digestive track to help the dog feel better until I have found a permanent solution to the loose stool.

Also, I have learned to differentiate between *diarrhea* and *loose stool*. I refer to *loose stool* as anything diet related and non illness related. Diarrhea, in my own terminology, is when a dog is very sick, having explosive episodes, and cannot be fixed through any dietary change.

Just my two cents, to throw another way of looking at things out there, in case anyone finds it appealing.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

I still give them canned pumpkin, every now and then. 
Because they like it a lot, and also cause when my German Shepherds get loose stools is usually cause they eat for example a lot of pecans that fall from the tree (I'm always on pecan patrol, but some times I hear one falling and they beat me to it). They've never harmed them though, but if they eat a lot then they get loose stools.


----------

